

Krush Founder Gina Ashe, After Horrific Car Crash, Has New Lease on Startup Life - Minnesota
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/12/17/krush-founder-gina-ashe-survivor-of-horrific-car-crash-has-new-lease-on-startup-life/

======
davidu
Startups are hard enough without life-altering and life-threatening car
accidents just before you launch.

My hat's off to her for sticking with it. And to her team for sticking with
her.

------
rbranson
Nitpick: a Cadillac CTS hardly has a "huge engine up front." In a head-on
85MPH crash (closing speed would make this similar to hitting a parked car at
~125MPH), what likely saved her was a lot of luck and wearing a seatbelt.

~~~
hartror
The engine is a big block of hard metal, not what you want between you and
another car in a head on crash anyway.

What the CTS does have that you do want in a head on is a nice long bonnet.
This provides a nice big crumple zone in front with which to reduce the amount
of g-force on the driver and passengers.

------
andre
point of the story: drive a f __ __ __big car/truck, not a prius

and thank god she's alive & sad about other people dying

